# Joke snowblower



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Well thats what I thought...










I pushed this little 208cc 22 inch MTD home last fall before the snow fell and this is my first actual use of it since.
I have done 5 drive ways and blew about 4 inches of snow with it.

Its not a joke, or as big a joke as thought.
Well its slow and has no reverse but it blows like hell ( need to check the RPM the engine is set too might be running a bit hot ).
Its -16c and I pull started it dead cold with 15w 40 in the crank case ( all I had on hand after doing some work and getting it running )
I had some mild smoking on start up that made me think it might have a bad engine.
I did not do a compression check but its settled now and not smoking ( maybe rust on the liner from sitting hard to day )

Ya any mechanical aid is better than busting your back.
This is better than I expected and I won;t laugh at them anymore.
Why however could they have not gone the extra mile and put a reverse in it with a simplified friction disk and a couple of speeds.
Set the auger up with a simple jaw clutch


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

they might have used the same junky single speed transmission that they used on their other smaller mtd machines. it looks like that machine is full size. if you really wanted more gears could just buy a tractor from another machine and drop that engine on. the tractors are setup to handle multiple different engines. also i sometimes find with light stuff you are better to just push the machine and only use the drive system when you can't push the machine. it would likely benifit from the impeller mod if you haven't already done it.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Nothing wrong with a good MTD style machine. Same as my Yardman's and they blow snow well, even better with the auger mod.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I am pleasantly surprised just how well it works for little a machine.
The 208 clone pulls like a gorilla its near 7 hp so thats nothing to turn your nose up at.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

my favorite part is how common they are and how easy they are to get parts for even used. you can even usually upgrade them fairly cheap just because it is common to see them with a rotten bucket. i turned a base 8/24 machine into a decently optioned machine for my nephew. just used parts off other machines to upgrade it and it has cost me nothing.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I have a noma with a good tractor but bad tub.
I wonder if there is a way to bolt that tractor to the MTD tub?
But that would make it heavier and its nice its so light I just wish it has a slow and fast with reverse.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you should pop the cover off the bottom eventually and see how the drive system on it works. it almost looks like it may have a friction disk setup but maybe they just have it locked in 1 position instead of having all the parts to have multiple speeds. i have definitely never seen a single speed full size machine. only seen that in the tiny machines.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> you should pop the cover off the bottom eventually and see how the drive system on it works. it almost looks like it may have a friction disk setup but maybe they just have it locked in 1 position instead of having all the parts to have multiple speeds. i have definitely never seen a single speed full size machine. only seen that in the tiny machines.


Maybe in the spring, I hear some have a tranmission with plastic gears so who knows whats inside..
I was going to strip it for the engine but decided against that.
I tried to give it away and no one wanted it.

Now I kind of like it.
Easy on gas and kind of fun to play with.
I made my dogs a nice running path all around the house.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the new OHV engines are definitely noticeably better on gas than the old flat head or 2 stroke machines. i don't know as much about plastic gears but the cheap small mtd's did have a brass gear in the transmission that failed. i just don't think that machine has one of those transmission. you can see in the pic you posted it looks like it has the pivoting plate that most friction drive machines have. next time you use it you should look on both sides for a bearing in the same spot on each side. if so it likely uses a friction plate and disk


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Hmm....
Maybe I can modify it for variable speed and reverse.
if its the same thing in this.
Maybe I drop the bottom tomorrow and take a look and some picks.

I should put some 5/30 in it and drain that 15/40 while I am at it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Pics of the bottom. Wonder if you have the single speed plastic trans. Check impeller, see if it is plastic. They were run fast at the impeller. The drive was slow... are those plastic wheels or metal.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Tony-chicago said:


> Pics of the bottom. Wonder if you have the single speed plastic trans. Check impeller, see if it is plastic. They were run fast at the impeller. The drive was slow... are those plastic wheels or metal.


i can already tell from the pic that is not the machine you think it is. the machine NOS posted a pic of is a full size machine and not the tiny ones you are thinking of. the control panel, cables, tires and chute are all wrong are for a full size machine


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Tony-chicago said:


> Pics of the bottom. Wonder if you have the single speed plastic trans. Check impeller, see if it is plastic. They were run fast at the impeller. The drive was slow... are those plastic wheels or metal.


If he has only single speed, then I'd wager its' a GT (General Transmissions inc) transmission. It has a strong plastic case, but a steel angle gear, a steel spur pinion, and a nylon driven spur (axle gear). It uses an integral cone clutch for intant reversing. 
The positives are zero maintenance or corrosion for the trans body. It will last forever without touching it, or until the bearings give out. The driven pulley is at near constant engine speed, yet the transmission is only under power when the interlock is depressed. 
The drawback is high reduction, very slow top speed only really suited for deep snow. 
Reversing releases the clutch and these pull back very easy. However, you are still turning the entire drive-train up until the clutch point. So this does create some drag. Not much, but it's there. Using it as forward push without trans engagement is possible, but much more difficult than reverse so you are essentially stuck with slow forward. 

NOS's model may have a 12" impeller, so with the slow speed it blows like crazy, very capable machine for 208cc's.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

NOS said:


> Hmm....
> Maybe I can modify it for variable speed and reverse.
> if its the same thing in this.
> Maybe I drop the bottom tomorrow and take a look and some picks.
> ...


Not likely...

and if it is a GT transmission , don't touch it...It is what it is.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Not likely...
> 
> and if it is a GT transmission , don't touch it...It is what it is.


i can already tell you you are 100% wrong. it uses a friction plate and friction wheel. it does use a different friction wheel and hex shaft than the standard machine so those 2 things would need to be swapped out in order to convert it to a multi speed machine but it is possible and easy to do. 





Yard Machines Two Stage Snow Thrower | 31A-63BD700 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your 31A-63BD700 (2014) Two Stage Snow Thrower? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> i can already tell you you are 100% wrong. it uses a friction plate and friction wheel. it does use a different friction wheel and hex shaft than the standard machine so those 2 things would need to be swapped out in order to convert it to a multi speed machine but it is possible and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, so then it's (600 series) an even lower level than a Sno tek style GT transmission?





Yard Machines 31A-63BD700 208cc 4-Cycle OHV Powermore - Two Stage Snow Thrower : Owners manual : Page 26


Find and download user guides and product manuals




www.manualshelf.com




If it's disc, then everything could be swapped out including the dash and controls....The problem with that is, even with ebay discounted used prices, those parts and shipping would cost more than the entire machine is worth. The only viable route would be if you already owned a rust bucket multi speed version, and then switched everything over.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it is not hard to get parts. you could buy a parts tractor for cheap because mtd has been using the same parts and using the same design for the last 20-30 years. i picked this up for $80 off someone that repairs or parts out snowblowers. it is worth more than that in parts. i could sell the engine and get my money back easily. the only thing i had to fix was the electric start switch. i wouldn't be surprised if it could be converted for $40-50 if person selling the parts is not greedy. if he didn't live so far away i could likely set him up with most of the parts plus maybe a few other upgrades cheap.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The 208cc (about 6.5HP) engine is very capable on a 24" and especially on a 22" bucket. I have seen a number of 179cc (about 5 HP) engines on 24" buckets which is under powered for most people.. If crazywolfie is right you can basically do a drop in replacement, go for it. If you can Find a feebie ( or a cheap parts machine) and swap over the tractor section it seems like a no brainer. There are a lot of cheap and sometimes free MTD machines around where I live. They have engines that will not run or auger gears that are blown. You have a good engine and a good auger so your options should be good.

Why did you think it was running hot? It may have been the thicker oil. Also, the running hot may be that it is a bit lean. That can also cause the RPM to creep up as well. If you do any deep snow it will likely bog down a lot. That would also be a clue you are too lean. You will have to open the main jet a bit. Or simply buy a larger one. Perhaps buy a few and experiment with what works best for you. Lots of posts on this topic to give you guidance.

I once had some smoking on a 6 hp lawn mower. It was mostly at start up and very minimal after a minute or so. The rings were leakng a bit. It was using SAE 30 as most mowers use. I got the Bright idea to put in SAE 20w-50. Thinking it would reduce smoking and oil consumption. It smoked much worse. I went right back to the SAE 30. Go figure.

I have never seen that MTD single speed machine with no reverse around here. I am not surprised as I could not see how it would sell. anyplace that gets some significant and or frequent snow fall. It may be ok down south where it is used once or twice a year on 6" or less. 

Good Luck.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> it is not hard to get parts. you could buy a parts tractor for cheap because mtd has been using the same parts and using the same design for the last 20-30 years. i picked this up for $80 off someone that repairs or parts out snowblowers. it is worth more than that in parts. i could sell the engine and get my money back easily. the only thing i had to fix was the electric start switch. i wouldn't be surprised if it could be converted for $40-50 if person selling the parts is not greedy. if he didn't live so far away i could likely set him up with most of the parts plus maybe a few other upgrades cheap.


A single part on ebay seems to start at $20 plus $20 for shipping...If you're really lucky the seller might sell it for $10 so $30 for that one part instead of $40? What a bargain.
It's either that or you'd have to have extreme coincidental luck that someone in your town is listing the exact style parts machine on CL or FB for $75 and you're not stuck driving hundreds of miles to fetch it only for the seller to tell you he just sold that one, but he's got this different piece of junk over here he'll let you have for a song.

Sorry but no thanks, search for the right machine you need in the first place and buy it operational unless it's an easy multi mount type chassis, and it's just a motor swap.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have never seen that MTD single speed machine with no reverse around here. I am not surprised as I could not see how it would sell. anyplace that gets some significant and or frequent snow fall. It may be ok down south where it is used once or twice a year on 6" or less.


You'd be surprised, I've never operated a MTD single speed, but with other single speeds, it's actually much faster to reverse out with just operator pullback. The machines are so light, that clunky reverse shifting is a bug, not a feature.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> It's either that or you'd have to have extreme coincidental luck that someone in your town is listing the exact style parts machine on CL or FB for $75 and you're not stuck driving hundreds of miles to fetch it only for the seller to tell you he just sold that one, but he's got this different piece of junk over here he'll let you have for a song.


These machines are Dime a dozen machines. They are extremely common along with all the parts used. Unless you live out in the middle of nowhere parts are easily available. Best way to find parts is message people that repair machines or have multiple machines for sale. I know I see many people parting out machines and I have even seen some selling tractors minus the engine


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

That blower looms like the Sears Craftsman 24 inch I sold last fall. It had 6 forward gears and 2 reverse. You probably need to clean the friction disc line the shaft and adjust the cables. Also make sure you can get the wheels off and apply anti seize on the shafts.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I enjoyed reading many, maybe most of the posts here. IMHO, most new machines will do what they are supposed to do, throw snow. Sure, most of them have parts available someplace even Ebay many times. But there are reasons for purchase prices being lower than other same size machines whether they happen to be a 22,24, 28--------. Those reasons include both longevity and reliability. There are no free lunches.

My first snowblower was a Bolens 32 something with a 12HP enigne. I LOVED THAT MACHINE. It had a wheel differential, hand heaters, an encloser to keep snow off the operator. Gosh, that was a great machine..........for a while. I stored it in my garage, not outside in the weather. But even with inside storage, plastic bearings/bushings, lack of sealed axel bearings especially on the differential, poorly design axles (mine broke...in a storm of course), a durable auger housing (mine eventually split apart), axles bearings not designed for extended use and my list can go on and on.

But remember, I loved that machine and that love suckered me into doing repairs. Before I gave up on my love, by then call a pig, I could plan on tipping it up onto the bucket every damned storm before I could use it. there always seemed to be a problem.

When I did give up, I replaced it with an expensive Ariens 28 Pro and yes, I enclosed the operator's area to keep the snow off me, So for those who don't ,mind screwing around finding replacement parts plus installing them or worse have the @#$%& thing fail just when your only other options are shovels, remember it didn't have to be that way.


----------

